# Shipping Charges on Tivo.com ridiculous!



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

They want $60 for 2-Day and over $135 for Next Day to IL Chicago suburb...Give me a break and you have to pay tax. Free shipping is 5-7 days delivery time...

Y2J


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

y2jdmbfan said:


> They want $60 for 2-Day and over $135 for Next Day to IL Chicago suburb...Give me a break and you have to pay tax. Free shipping is 5-7 days delivery time...
> 
> Y2J


Why not order using Amazon Prime?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Just gett free shipping and it costs zero. Shipping from TiVo has alwys been high to receive it within a day or two. Although the free shipping only takes a few days depending on where you live. I live in teh DC area and I think it took only three days the last time I had a box shipped from TiVo with free shipping.


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

y2jdmbfan said:


> They want $60 for 2-Day and over $135 for Next Day to IL Chicago suburb...Give me a break and you have to pay tax. Free shipping is 5-7 days delivery time...
> 
> Y2J


Don't you have a Best Buy near you? They should be getting them soon, I would think. No shipping. No delivery wait.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

I missed out on the Pro units from Amazon...I have Prime, so I would have definitely just snapped one up from them. Might just wait for Best Buy now...


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Any boxes I ever ordered from TiVo have shipped out of Texas, and made it to the Northeast in 3 to 4 business days. That's pretty awesome IMO. Especially for free shipping.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

The only option I had when I ordered mine this morning was $5 for 2 day.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

oosik77 said:


> The only option I had when I ordered mine this morning was $5 for 2 day.


Double-check that order in your account. Did it stick? Because with the first order I placed, I saw the $5 offer, but then it magically changed to $96 after checkout, which I had to promptly cancel. The second order attempt had the correct prices.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

They said the shipping cost that shows on your order is incorrect. I called earlier to cancel my order when I saw Amazon had them and that is what they told me. I still saved over $60 on Amazon by not having to pay tax though.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

Ya now that I go back and look it's 59.71. On the phone now getting it fixed.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

y2jdmbfan said:


> They want $60 for 2-Day and over $135 for Next Day to IL Chicago suburb...Give me a break and you have to pay tax. Free shipping is 5-7 days delivery time...
> 
> Y2J


They ain't Amazon. They don't have warehouses full of slaves working 24/7. 

And all they ship are Tivos. I would expect shipping to be higher.

But then again they don't have the middleman either.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Double-check that order in your account. Did it stick? Because with the first order I placed, I saw the $5 offer, but then it magically changed to $96 after checkout, which I had to promptly cancel. The second order attempt had the correct prices.


I'm glad I saw this note. I thought I had selected $5 shipping, but I got hit with the $60+ shipping. I phoned in, and had to cancel the original order and re-create the order on the phone.

John


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

y2jdmbfan said:


> They want $60 for 2-Day and over $135 for Next Day to IL Chicago suburb...Give me a break and you have to pay tax. Free shipping is 5-7 days delivery time...
> 
> Y2J


Just go with Amazon's free 5-7 days shipping. Is 5 days REALLY that bad to wait? I mean, an additional 3 days to get it is not a big deal if you ask me. Besides, we've been waiting this long for these new TiVo Roamios so what is a few more days anyway?

As much as I love my TiVos, TV shouldn't be THAT important. And as the saying goes anyway... "*all good things come to those who wait"*


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

My Roamio Pro from Amazon.com just shipped! I have Prime, so it was 3.99 for overnight shipping, no tax. I ordered it shortly after I posted the original post in this thread and figured I could wait a week or two for it...


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

y2jdmbfan said:


> My Roamio Pro from Amazon.com just shipped! I have Prime, so it was 3.99 for overnight shipping, no tax. I ordered it shortly after I posted the original post in this thread and figured I could wait a week or two for it...


Hello. Just out curiosity, can you please tell when did you place your order? I ordered mine 8/20. Still waiting. Thanks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I ordered my Roamio 8/20 about mid day with 2nd day Prime shipping. Got it yesterday since it shipped from a Texas warehouse.

They still show stock on the base units. Pros have been sold out since early Tues.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank you for the information. I hope I will get it tomorrow. After that I know I will have a hard time trying to find someone that will know how to un-pair the cable card from the old premiere to the new Romeo. 

My cable company in Orlando is Brighthouse Networks. They are always polite but hardly know about cable cards. Last time they deactivated my two tivos cable cards and it was a pain to activated back.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nandopr said:


> Thank you for the information. I hope I will get it tomorrow. After that I know I will have a hard time trying to find someone that will know how to un-pair the cable card from the old premiere to the new Romeo.
> 
> My cable company in Orlando is Brighthouse Networks. They are always polite but hardly know about cable cards. Last time they deactivated my two tivos cable cards and it was a pain to activated back.


I don't know why you have to unpair a CC. I had to replace a CC on my Premiere XL, and I did not have to have Comcast pair the new card.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

nandopr said:


> Hello. Just out curiosity, can you please tell when did you place your order? I ordered mine 8/20. Still waiting. Thanks.


Tue, Aug 20, 2013 at 1:17 PM


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

brianric said:


> I don't know why you have to unpair a CC. I had to replace a CC on my Premiere XL, and I did not have to have Comcast pair the new card.


Hello

Did you have only basic channels only and no tuner adapter? Just curious.

Don't know the reason why but one year ago when I exchanged a damaged tivo for a working one the basic channels did work without calling the cable company. The premium channels (HBO) did not.

I understand they need to pair the unique host id number with the cable card. Maybe I am wrong.

But will try to see without calling them to see if I get lucky.

Regards.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nandopr said:


> Hello
> 
> Did you have only basic channels only and no tuner adapter? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Basic plus Digital Starter package from Comcast. Looking at getting HBO and Showtime once my Pro is setup. You were replacing a Tivo, I was replacing the CC on my XL2.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

After I ordered mine(free shipping) I called to bump up shipping to 2day air and was told after the order is in the system it cant be changed but the rep told me would try to see what he could do. I asked if he needed my credit card and he said no. But he could not make any promises. I was thinking I was still on the 5 to 7 day list. But I got my shipping notice yesterday and tracking number and BAM 2 day air. I checked my tracking today and it will be here tomorrow I'm calling in sick (cough) (cough) tomorrow I pick up my new multi stream card today on my lunch break. Bring on the good times


----------



## cyberbeach (Nov 29, 2002)

I ordered from Weaknees on Tuesday because they showed they had it in stock.

On Wednesday I got an email with a title of "Your order (etc.)" which I didn't read.

Today I decided to go to that email and click the "tracking" link to see how far it had gotten.

The email was however a message that "our fraud alert system has flagged your order - call us". I think they should have called me, not sent an email. I use that credit card to ship to that address all the time - it's a valid shipping address for the credit card. I think I have bought stuff from Weaknees back to 99 as I recall, and about a year ago most recently, and over the years as well.

And then another email - your Tivo is on backorder, we HOPE to get stock next week.

Flagging the order for fraud, emailing instead of calling, and claiming to have stock when they don't - that's 3 strikes for this order. I love Weaknees but they royally screwed up on this one. *But see EDIT below...*

If I had ordered from Amazon, it would have shipped today - now they are quoting August 30th on Amazon.

If I order from Tivo, will they ship tomorrow? Any way of knowing if they have them to ship? If so, I'll cancel the Weaknees order.

Weaknees really put me in a jam, because I have an XL4 that has to be returned to Amazon by August 31st or never.

*EDIT:* Heard from Weaknees - apparently it's my fault - user error. The billing address they got was the same as the shipping address, which is not the address on the card, and no credit card company is going to authorize a charge without the billing address.

What happened was Weaknees sent an invoice, which I interpreted as a confirmation, followed 12 minutes later by the fraud alert/order needs attention email.

So my apologies to Weaknees.

Unfortunately, in the intervening time the stock did run out, which is understandable, so in the end I will order from Tivo tonight, because I'm in a rush to get it, test it out, and return the XL4.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

cyberbeach said:


> If I order from Tivo, will they ship tomorrow? Any way of knowing if they have them to ship? If so, I'll cancel the Weaknees order.


I ordered from TiVo last night, shipped today, arriving next Tues via UPS. Used free shipping.


----------



## cyberbeach (Nov 29, 2002)

TC25D said:


> I ordered from TiVo last night, shipped today, arriving next Tues via UPS. Used free shipping.


Thanks for the info. I just did the same.

This get-it-now game is tricky. By mis-entering the order at Weaknees, I lost out on getting shipped from inventory. So I had to order from Tivo and pay 60 more.

Then I go to check on my order for the two minis at Amazon, and find I never clicked the final Place Order button, so the minis are still sitting in my cart. Okay. I go to check out, and now they say "may take an extra 1-2 days". Alright, no problem... but then on the final summary page before "place your order", it says the expected delivery date is September 10-11. That's more than 1-2 extra days. So I cancelled the Amazon order and ordered from Tivo - at list price.

Normally I only play this game for the latest iPhone


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

I got mine straight from Tivo. Ordered it at 1 Wed. morning and it's arriving tomorrow. I used the free shipping, so I'm very pleased I didn't spend the extra money for 2 day delivery.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Check here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507838

Discounted pricing and cheap shipping.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The last one I bought directly (a 649) made it from Dallas to my doorstep in Houston in one day with free shipping.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

08/23/2013 4:56 A.M. Out For Delivery
I will be sitting on my front pourch


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

cyberbeach said:


> This get-it-now game is tricky. By mis-entering the order at Weaknees, I lost out on getting shipped from inventory. So I had to order from Tivo and pay 60 more.


Using a password manager to fill out forms like this can help.


----------



## tater2 (Jun 6, 2001)

I just got off the phone with them. I ordered the Pro with lifetime. I told them I could get free shiiping and no taxes from amazon. The CSR said since I live in NC, she could offer me free 5 day shipping and no taxes.

I had to ask first but it looks like they are doing free shipping and no taxes to some states?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tater2 said:


> I just got off the phone with them. I ordered the Pro with lifetime. I told them I could get free shiiping and no taxes from amazon. The CSR said since I live in NC, she could offer me free 5 day shipping and no taxes.
> 
> I had to ask first but it looks like they are doing free shipping and no taxes to some states?


Isn't free shipping is offered to everyone in the continental US?


----------



## cyberbeach (Nov 29, 2002)

Kolenka said:


> Using a password manager to fill out forms like this can help.


Actually, I think that's what caused the problem. I used Roboform to fill out the billing address but I may have used Roboform a second time to enter the shipping address and it overwrote the billing address.

That happens because some genius programmers can't use the obvious names for fields (shipping_address, shipping_city, shipping_state, billing_address, billing_city, billing_state) and therefore it confuses the auto-entry.

Most sites have shipping and billing info on different pages but some get it all on one page, like Weaknees.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Isn't free shipping is offered to everyone in the continental US?


When I put one in my cart at TiVo.com and started the checkout process it showed free shipping and no tax, even to Hawaii. The only reason I didn't buy is I found the Solid Signal deal for $51 less. I was also worried I'd go through the whole process and TiVo would call me back the next day saying they couldn't ship to me for free and then try to charge that completely outrageous 2 day fee of $115! I've shipped and received tons of packages to and from here and I know for a fact that Ground service CAN be used and expedited rates are no where near that ridiculous rate. They're just underhandedly trying to rake you over the coals and make a few extra quick bucks.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> They're just underhandedly trying to rake you over the coals and make a few extra quick bucks.


Or they simply want to be able to ship all the devices the same way and to discourage having to process 'shipping exceptions' they price the alternatives accordingly.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

My Roamio Pro just got delivered to my office! Can't wait to get home and hook this sucker up...TiVo Premier XL4 w/ lifetime is going on Ebay as soon as I transfer the programs off of it...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TC25D said:


> Or they simply want to be able to ship all the devices the same way and to discourage having to process 'shipping exceptions' they price the alternatives accordingly.


Yeah, I'm sure that's it.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that's it.


I prefer not to accuse people of deception and deceit, you don't.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TC25D said:


> I prefer not to accuse people of deception and deceit, you don't.


I don't think it's deception and deceit, I just think they're trying to maximize profits.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OK, after reading a reply in another thread about them selling the moca filter for $8.99 and shipping is more than the product itself, I think maybe it is "deception and deceit"!


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got me Roamio plus all hooked up detected MoCa no problem.


----------

